# What happened to RPPPPoEK?

## der Mosher

I've recently set up a new PC and noticed that RPPPPoEK is missing from the portage tree. Gladly I had the ebuild on my main PC and was able to find a required patch somewhere in the depth of Google's cache. As the source code is still available for download I wonder why the package has been removed. Does anyone know more?

-- René

----------

## the_mgt

Hi!

I think it is, because with the new baselayouts, adsl is configured by the /etc/conf.d/net script.

This seems to cause some problems if you only have one NIC for ppp and lan....

If you have two network cards in your pc, it should work fine. Just search here in the forum or look at a gentoo howto about the baselayout.

----------

## der Mosher

Hmm, RPPPPoEK is basically a wrapper for the adsl-start and -stop scripts. According to the setup instructions under http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3 these are still configured via adsl-setup so there shouldn't be a conflict to baselayout. And if there is, RP-PPPoE is the offending package, not RPPPPoEK.

----------

## cyberpatrol

I guess here's the reason why RPPPPoEK isn't in the portage tree anymore:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66053

Unfortunately it seems to be unmaintained by the author.

----------

## Cintra

Pity no one could take the trouble, its a neat little icon that simplifies adsl start & stop. 

Glad I kept a copy in /usr/local/portage.. it works fine here.

Mvh

----------

## der Mosher

That's really a shame. I tried the alternative knet / kdialup, but couldn't get it to work reasonably. Is there any other program that can do the job, maybe something like SuSE's kinternet that also works with modems and ISDN?

----------

## Cintra

there's a copy of the ebuild at http://m2.uh.cz/pub/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/net-dialup/rppppoek/rppppoek-0.33.ebuild

mvh

----------

## cyberpatrol

Thank you, Cintra, for the URL to the ebuild.

The rppppoek-0.33-panelicon.patch can be found at http://m2.uh.cz/pub/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/net-dialup/rppppoek/files/rppppoek-0.33-panelicon.patch

----------

## der Mosher

I've updated the ebuild, see bug 120348:

 remove dependency from arts

 make it work with rp-pppoe-3.6

The original panelicon patch is also attached to the bug report, in case it vanishes from Google's cache someday.

----------

## toralf

 *der Mosher wrote:*   

> I've updated the ebuild, see bug 120348:
> 
> ....

 Great, I like this nifty tool  :Smile:  I added a little enhancement request for it : bug 123353

----------

## der Mosher

Thanks for the kind words!

Your wish is already mentioned in my TODO list (see /usr/share/docs/rppppoek-0.40/TODO.gz). As soon as I figure out how to do it with autotools, I'll implement it.

----------

## der Mosher

In case there are still a few people running RP-PPPoE 3.5, I will adjust the script rppppoek.sh to work with both the old and the new versions (no autotools magic, no need to recompile after a change of RP-PPPoE). Stay tuned for an update.

Edit: According to Alin Nastac, RP-PPPoE 3.7 will be made a requirement and soon be stable.

----------

